# berufe übersicht



## rp01 (26. März 2008)

Hallo,
zu meine bedauern muß ich feststellen das ihr die über sicht auf der berufe seite verändert habt, was ich sehr schade finde da man nicht mehr sehn kann welche rezepte mann beim leher erlernen kann und welche rezepte von händlern sind bzw. irgend wo dropen.
Die übersicht was für matz ichbrauche fand ich vorherbesser wenn mann auf das jeweilige rezept drauf ging. auserdem habt ihr die über sicht ihn mehrer seiten unterteilt.
Bitte ändert das wieder so wie es vorher war da ich persönlich die übersicht besser fand als wie sie jetzt ist.
MFG


----------



## Mamasus (26. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies. Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ihr etwas an der Berufeliste zu WoW verändert habt.
Ich finde die neue Anordnung zu unübersichtlich, nicht so wie vorher. Die vorherige anordnung war sehr gut, es stellt jedes Rezept in der Reihenfolge dar, wie es auch zu lernen ist, also vom nötigen Skill. Aber nun stehen Rezepte, die man nicht bei Lehrern lernt ganz hinten mit einem nötigen Skill von "??". Bitte ändert das wieder, sonst komme ich nicht mehr klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (26. März 2008)

Schön, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem es aufgefallen ist und den es stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngusD (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

die neue Übersicht gefällt mir und auch, daß die Rezepte auf mehrere Seiten verteilt sind ebenfalls.

Daß man die Rezepte nicht anklicken kann, ist mir bisher nur bei der Verzauberkunst aufgefallen. Bei allen anderen Berufen kann man wie gewohnt auf das Rezept bzw. den Gegenstand und dann weiter auf das Rezept klicken.
Nur bei der Verzauberkunst nicht. Auch wenn man auf eine Zutat klickt und anschließend auf den Reiter "Zutat von...", kann man nicht das dazugehörige Rezept aufrufen.

Es würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn ihr diesen Bug(?) beheben könntet.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2008)

AngusD schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn ihr diesen Bug(?) beheben könntet.



Ist notiert - wird geprüft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _bLackDeAtH_ (29. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist notiert - wird geprüft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke!

So wie jetzt ist das leider unbrauchbar, vorher war es sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## Dharya (5. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist notiert - wird geprüft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Problem besteht leider immer noch und ist sehr nervig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (8. April 2008)

/push

Gibts hier irgendetwas Neues?

Grüße


----------



## TheEldar (8. April 2008)

Bitte ändert die Berufe liste wieder. Mit der alten konnte ich sehr schnell sehen wie man die Rezepte bekommt. Ob beim LEhrer oder als Drop nun erkennt man garnichts mehr und muss sich müsham alles erst raus suchen. Bitte ändert das wieder


----------



## duadin (8. April 2008)

War immer wichtig (neben den Mats) zu wissen wo das Rezept droppt, bitte wieder ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabazanella (19. April 2008)

Hallo,
mich wuerde es auch sehr freuen wenn die alte Liste wieder eingefuehrt würde. Es macht den Eindruck als währe vor der Vielzahl der Rezepte kapituliert worden und die alte Auflistung einfach durch eine buffed Suchfunktion ersetzt worden.
Mit der alten Auflistung war es sofort möglich zu erkennen welche Rezepte mir auf welchem Breufslvl zur Verfügung stehen. Dies ist jetzt nichtmehr möglich da Rezepte unterschiedlicher Herkunft nichtmehr miteinander aufgelistet werden.
Die alte Liste war einmalig in ihrer Übersichtlichkeit und hat mich immer wieder animiert die buffed Seite zu besuchen. Dies ist jetzt leider nicht mehr so häufig der Fall, da ich gezwungen bin eine Konkurenzseite zu benutzen, die lange nicht so übersichtlich ist wie eure alte Berufliste aber um Längen besser als die jetzige Suchmaschinenanfrage.
Mfg
rab


----------

